# Chocolate and Booze Booze Pairings and Production



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I've been asked if I can do an assortment of those chocolate covered liquid center booze bonbons.

I think I've got a good grasp of the techincle side, using the liquid syrup in the starch mold technique. Never had to do a batch this big though. Will I need to dry out the starch in an oven between batches? Would it be better to use an invertase method?

Oh yeah, anyone have a good lineup for chocolate and booze pairings?


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

Watching with interest.....


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have been able to re-use my starch a few times before drying it out, but the humidity is much lower here in Vegas so that could be different for you.

I enjoy making them with Kirsch or Cognac.  You sound like you already know how to do this, so you probably are aware that if you use a liqueur instead of something with a higher proof, then you need to adjust the syrup recipe to have it crystallize  properly.  Infused rums or vodkas would work as well.


----------

